# Khs?



## onlyoyster99 (Jul 14, 2011)

I came across this on craigslist today:
seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2509164723.htm

Does anyone know about the older KHS bikes? I know the fillet brazing is desireable and that today they make some very good bikes. Would this be worth the $85 that they want?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

There is nothing here

No web page for this address

404 Error


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

He missed the 'l' at the end of it:


seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2509164723.html

I wouldn't pay more than $50-60 max for it, but that might just be me.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with that bike as far as turning it into a commuter or a bike to ride to the coffee shop. However, it's nothing desirable. If you're looking for a functional bike to use the price seems fine if it's in working order.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Try the WIW sticky next time too.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

onlyoyster99 said:


> Does anyone know about the older KHS bikes? I know the fillet brazing is desireable and that today they make some very good bikes.


I found it is quite difficult to find out about any history of KHS, even if you ask here. It seems to be a bike company with no soul. Always based in Taiwan, bikes always built in Taiwan, always competent, never anything special, no personality. If you write to them asking about a bike or anything else, they won't reply. If you're looking for a mass-produced bike from that era, there used to be plenty built in the USA back then, so I wouldn't have thought this was as desirable.

Having said that, my KHS TiLite is a great bike, but it seems that it was made by Litespeed, so it may be the only KHS frame not built in Taiwan..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Agree. No personality, always focused on price point.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

They are a massive plant which builds bikes for many brands. Otoh, their line up stick to small diameter high end tubesets, 1in head tubes and tight geometries making for quick, sweet handling bikes. NO soul, only Seoul maybe but the riding is sweet.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

One older KHS I would consider is one of the softail, or pivotless rear suspension models. The KHS softails were not as good as the expensive ti softails from Dean, etc, but they cost far less. I would not consider older KHS bikes to be collectible. The softail cyclocross model could make a cushy commuter.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Going against the grain here. Their TIG welded steel bikes from the 90s were really sweet riding, and light bikes. As well as inexpensive.

The Montana Comp, Team, and Descent were all great frames.

To many, this is the holy grail of KHS :










As far as the one in question, I'd pass. Their "sweet spot" (so to say) was about 91 to 95, and limited to the frames I mentioned.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I think that the higher-end KHS frames of the '90 were nice production frames. Nothing wrong with them at all. I prefer them to many of the other larger production brands.

The bike in question was middle to low end when it was made. It's hard to get excited about that.


----------



## xn7 (Aug 26, 2009)

so much bashing of a brand going on here

just because a frame is made in taiwan.

thought we're supposed to be enthusiasts here.. not blind haters.

there are plenty of good older khs to be found. i picked one up with a ritchey frame and suntour components a few years ago. nothing to complain about. if that's soul-less.. then good for u to say so.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

old'skool said:


> The Montana Comp, Team, and Descent were all great frames.
> 
> Their "sweet spot" (so to say) was about 91 to 95, and limited to the frames I mentioned.


Ditto. I had a 1992 Montana Comp and raced it hard. Very nice bike and on par with my 1992 Bridgestone MB-2.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

old'skool said:


> Going against the grain here. Their TIG welded steel bikes from the 90s were really sweet riding, and light bikes. As well as inexpensive.
> 
> The Montana Comp, Team, and Descent were all great frames.


I had a Pro FZ that I liked a lot. Not sure of the year but it came with a 1" rigid fork and OX-II tubing. Sure miss being able to buy take off frames like that from Supergo ... it was a real conversation piece around here, people had only seen KHS bikes in MBA.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

xn7 said:


> so much bashing of a brand going on here
> 
> just because a frame is made in taiwan.
> 
> ...


oh , the drama.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> oh , the drama.


Haha! Ya, I thought everyone was being awfully nice about it actually.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

xn7 said:


> so much bashing of a brand going on here
> 
> just because a frame is made in taiwan.
> 
> ...


Nice first post. Stick around a while, you'll make friends here in no time.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I'd like to see the KHS with the Ritchey frame.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> I'd like to see the KHS with the Ritchey frame.


I'm pretty sure that he meant Ritchey tubing.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> I'm pretty sure that he meant Ritchey tubing.


I was thinking dropouts?


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Scored one today. 1994. It was bike of the year in 1994.

True Temper AVR, 19" frame weighs a respectable 4.5 pounds. 6.5 lbs with frame, fork and headset.

She's torn down now. I have a set of RM400s that I'm gonna lace to some M739 XT hubs. Fr and Rear DR will be LX, brakes will be Dia Compe PC-7s with the stock Brake Arms.

Initial estimates suggest a sub 24 lb bike. Should ride real nice. The tubes are thin. They make a beautiful bell like ring when thumped by your finger.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*nothing wrong with khs.....*

I have a khs team frame (black & gold paint) from the mid 90's true temper ox ultra 2 DB heated treated tube set. 
Got a local frame builder to add a dear disk tap & remove the canti counts etc......his comments were a g8 frame curved seat & chain stays......high end steel as good as 853. 
It is still in use with late model components......steel is the real deal :thumbsup:


----------



## AdamsJourney (Aug 17, 2011)

I created an account just to post here. I'm new to MTB'ing and just bought a 1995 KHS Montana Pro FZ off CL last week. IMO it's a pretty sweet bike, really light, I haven't gotten to take it offroad much yet (I have to decide on Springs or MCU's for the rebuild of the fork). Mine was upgraded with XT and XTR goodies. Terrible CL image attached for critique.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful !!! That'll be True Temper OX II ?

They're sweet riding bikes for something mass produced.


----------



## AdamsJourney (Aug 17, 2011)

old'skool said:


> Beautiful !!! That'll be True Temper OX II ?
> 
> They're sweet riding bikes for something mass produced.


That's what the sticker says. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> I'm pretty sure that he meant Ritchey tubing.


I just found a Ritchey with KHS tubing.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

pint said:


> I just found a Ritchey with KHS tubing.


And it has Fat Chance decals.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

AdamsJourney said:


> I created an account just to post here. I'm new to MTB'ing and just bought a 1995 KHS Montana Pro FZ off CL last week. IMO it's a pretty sweet bike, really light, I haven't gotten to take it offroad much yet (I have to decide on Springs or MCU's for the rebuild of the fork). Mine was upgraded with XT and XTR goodies. Terrible CL image attached for critique.


nice, sweet riding bike. It has one steep angle up front. If you get yourself a Bomber z2 or anything w/ 80mm travel.. it will be even sweeter..


----------



## xn7 (Aug 26, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> I'm pretty sure that he meant Ritchey tubing.


happy 1 year annivarsary to the thread.

who knows.


----------



## xn7 (Aug 26, 2009)

colker1 said:


> oh , the drama.





Rumpfy said:


> Haha! Ya, I thought everyone was being awfully nice about it actually.


nice try


----------

